# Horse killed on road



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, i need everyone to help me out. I have made a group on FB about horse safety on the roads.

We need to get drivers and riders respecting eachother, as another poor horses has been hit and killed on the road due to someones inpatients and ignorance.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/horsesafetyawareness/


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Ive had a horse killed on the road, though not the drivers fault, my horse spooked in front of it.. 

great page, wish more drivers could see it... 

:thumbup:


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

freckles said:


> Ive had a horse killed on the road, though not the drivers fault, my horse spooked in front of it..
> 
> great page, wish more drivers could see it...
> 
> :thumbup:


Well we certainly hope to get drivers to see it! Im sorry about your horse.


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to see this. 

I'm a horse owner and driver and think both parties need to take precautions. I live in a rural village and drive on a lot of country lanes lined with trees, this results in a lot of shadows and sudden glare from the sun with a gap in the trees. Or one can be on a clear road but driving in to the sun can be difficult to see sometimes. I can't believe how many riders don't wear Hi Vis clothing. When I go out, I have a police type hi Vis coat and a hi Vis blanket on my horse.

Please don't get me wrong, I'm not putting all the blame on riders, I just want riders to be aware and understand that it can be really difficult to be seen even whn on a large animal. I've also witnessed poor driving around horses and it makes me fume.

So, riders - wear as much Hi Vis as you can
Drivers - wide and slow and think ahead!


----------



## Sherb (Jun 7, 2012)

I saw this on facebook and thought it was awful, but you are right to say that riders do need to take responsibility for ensuring the horse they are on is suitably behaved for road work, and on specific roads the requirements for this would of course be higher, and they also need to take responsibility for doing everything reasonably practicable to ensure they are visible. 

I am also a horse owner and driver, and ride on the roads fairly regularly. My horses are pretty good in the heaviest of traffic but extra precautions are sometimes needed and I wouldn't ride up a country lane where any level of precaution could prove to be insufficient if you get caught on a blind bend. Having said that, I do have the luxury of not really needing to go up any such lanes, whereas I know some people don't. 

This is an awful thing to happen to anyone though, having your animal PTS is bad enough but to have a traumatic accident like this is potentially life changing for all involved. Poor horse too.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I have joined the group.. seeing stuff like this makes me not want to take my mare out at all!


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

I think thats a great facebook page but its not only horses that are at risk its sheep and cows aswell, I remember when I was about 10 and my family was driving over the moors and we saw a little lamb who had been hit by a car and was in a really bad way, I will never forget that little lamb the poor thing. now whenever were over the moors or anywhere where there could be animals running in the road im very quick to point them out.


----------

